# Hi! I'm new here....



## pretttykitty (Jul 30, 2004)

I everyone, I'm new here...  My name is Anna and I currently have one kitty named Misha...I'll try to download some pictures of my kitty when I can. Glad to be here!!!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome Anna! Looking forward to see your cat, so post soon.


----------



## Luftballoons (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello! I got teary looking at your Rainbow Bridge entry (the one you link to in your sig).....I'm sorry for that loss!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Anna and Misha. I was also touched by your tribute. It's so hard to get over such a loss, but I'm sure you were a great "Mommy." I'll be looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Anna welcome to the forum ..I understand you have suffered a loss - I haven't check that part of the forum yet but you have my condoleances *hugs*


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

A warm and friendly welcome to you and Misha (cute name). I am also sorry for the loss of Penny and your tribute to Penny is beautiful.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Anna! I was also very touched by your beautiful tribute to Anna. I am owned by cat who only likes myself and my husband, your dear Penny sounded much like my Velvet. I too feel there is something very special with that.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## pretttykitty (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi everyone....thank you for the warm welcome!!! I've been working my way through the board, and have been enjoining reading your post...  thank you for those who had a moment to read my tribute to Penny, as those of you who have loved a kitty deeply and lost them know the deep pain there, yet she will never be forgotten...


----------

